# vivere nel peccato



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


>


Fammelo almeno sposare e farci la luna di miele


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fammelo almeno sposare e farci la luna di miele


no


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fammelo almeno sposare e farci la luna di miele


Ma famme capi !! Di qua Falcor, di la oscuro ahi te stai allarga' :rotfl:I love you


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Ok continuiamo a vivere nel peccato


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Tu arrivi  giusto  terzo, te lo devo dire per dovere di cronaca


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma famme capi !! Di qua Falcor, di la oscuro ahi te stai allarga' :rotfl:I love you


Siamo in un forum di tradimento? Si
Mi sposo Falcor e lo tradisco con Oscuro. Mi sembra coerente


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo in un forum di tradimento? Si
> Mi sposo Falcor e lo tradisco con Oscuro. Mi sembra coerente


Più coerente di così


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma a chi la volete dare a bere qui...
'so 9 mesi che sto qua, e non si cucca per niente!


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok continuiamo a vivere nel peccato





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu arrivi  giusto  terzo, te lo devo dire per dovere di cronaca


io non ne sarei così sicuro,che sono terzo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma a chi la volete dare a bere qui...
> 'so 9 mesi che sto qua, e non si cucca per niente!


Lasciaci nella nostra illusione


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma come vivere nel peccato? Di chi è stata l'idea? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma come vivere nel peccato? Di chi è stata l'idea? :rotfl:


L'avevo scritto io perché perplesso non vuole che mi sposo.
E lui ha spostato il 3D con quel titolo


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'avevo scritto io perché perplesso non vuole che mi sposo.
> E lui ha spostato il 3D con quel titolo


tu vuoi sposare Falcor per poi tradirlo con Oscuro  non è carino, come gesto.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vuoi sposare Falcor per poi tradirlo con Oscuro  non è carino, come gesto.


sei sempre il solito intollerante


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma va.
Un po' d'immortalità ci starebbe così bene in questo forum.


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ma questo che thread è?


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma questo che thread è?


Un thread a cazzo, a quanto pare


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Un thread a cazzo, a quanto pare


Allora fatemi posto, è per me!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma questo che thread è?


Ha estrapolato un cazzeggio da un 3D serio. Dal cell non vedo nemmeno in che sezione siamo


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha estrapolato un cazzeggio da un 3D serio. Dal cell non vedo nemmeno in che sezione siamo


In Giochi e Bellezza, per questo mi chiedevo!


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora fatemi posto, è per me!!


Per te c'è sempre tutto il posto che desideri


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sei sempre il solito intollerante


in realtà volevo che qualcuno mi riassumesse la questione degli intrallazzi erotici del forum.

ad esempio, tu di chi sei figlia, chi è il tuo amante e a chi sei stata data in sposa?


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà volevo che qualcuno mi riassumesse la questione degli intrallazzi erotici del forum.
> 
> ad esempio, tu di chi sei figlia, chi è il tuo amante e a chi sei stata data in sposa?


e secondo te lo vengo a dire pubblicamente?


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per te c'è sempre tutto il posto che desideri


:festa: :festa: :festa:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> In Giochi e Bellezza, per questo mi chiedevo!


La bellezza sono io e i giochi quelli che faccio con oscuro e Falcor


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e secondo te lo vengo a dire pubblicamente?


mah sai è pieno di sorprese qui ultimamente.   Spotless ad esempio ha scoperto da poco di essere figlia sia di Fiammetta che di Brunetta.    sono notizie che ti cambiano la vita.



farfalla ha detto:


> La bellezza sono io e i giochi quelli che faccio con oscuro e Falcor


ti stai facendo un poco troppo vivace tu


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La bellezza sono io e i giochi quelli che faccio con oscuro e Falcor


Spot ha detto che c'è sempre posto per me, quindi fatti in là!


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai è pieno di sorprese qui ultimamente.   Spotless ad esempio ha scoperto da poco di essere figlia sia di Fiammetta che di Brunetta.    sono notizie che ti cambiano la vita.


ahahah vabbè, io ci tengo alla mia privacy  
discrezione, grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La bellezza sono io e i giochi quelli che faccio con oscuro e Falcor


Grande !!!!


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai è pieno di sorprese qui ultimamente.   Spotless ad esempio ha scoperto da poco di essere figlia sia di Fiammetta che di Brunetta.    sono notizie che ti cambiano la vita.
> 
> 
> 
> ti stai facendo un poco troppo vivace tu


A quanto pare ispiro un diffuso sentimento di maternità.
E non so se preoccuparmene.


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A quanto pare ispiro un diffuso sentimento di maternità.
> E non so se preoccuparmene.


A me no.


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me no.


Oh beh, questo è l'importante


----------



## Falcor (7 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fammelo almeno sposare e farci la luna di miele


Sto seriamente ripensando alle nozze.



perplesso ha detto:


> no


Ecco anche Don Rodrigo ha detto che questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma famme capi !! Di qua Falcor, di la oscuro ahi te stai allarga' :rotfl:I love you


Sorella ma che te ridi, si cornifica tuo fratello e reagisci così allegramente? 



farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo in un forum di tradimento? Si
> Mi sposo Falcor e lo tradisco con Oscuro. Mi sembra coerente


Ok è deciso, annulliamo le nozze.



perplesso ha detto:


> tu vuoi sposare Falcor per poi tradirlo con Oscuro  non è carino, come gesto.


Ecco bravo diciamolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Fratellozzo non ti preoccupare che oscuro è una garanzia con lui non si quaglia


----------

